# ارجو المساعده للاهميه



## goodzeelaa (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

والله انا في حاجه ماسه للاكواد التاليه ويا ريت تكون اخر اصدار او اقرب اصدار موجود من المهندسين

api 653 tank inspection
api 570 pipeline inspection
api 510 pressure vessel inspection

الرجاء السرعه و ذلك للحاجه الماسه في العمل

م \ سامح امين - ابو ظبي


----------

